# ALAMEIN | The Gate Towers | 170m x 2 | 560ft x 2 | 44 fl x 2 | U/C



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

– Plot LD05: includes one tower on a plot area of 46,700 m2 with a total built-up-area of 318,000 m2
– Plot LD06: includes one tower on a plot area of 20,760 m2 with a total built-up-area of 258,000 m2



> #The Gate Towers | Mixed-use | 2 Towers | 2x170 meters |...
> 
> 
> THE GATE TOWERS The Gate Towers are truly the gateway to the New Alamein. Standing as two guardians split by a road that leads straight to the shore, the Gate Towers are a grand welcoming gesture, acting as the first entry point of the city to the Mediterranean Sea and Egypt’s North border. The...
> ...


----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Earl_99.99 (Dec 21, 2020)

GeorGe99 said:


> towers are getting their shiny cladding put up


----------



## GeorGe99 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------

